# K-Line Aviation F-84G



## Plankwing (Dec 15, 2012)

I just bought a K-Line Aviation F-84G Item K-40232 from an eBay listing. Listed as 1:48 Scale, box says 1:48 Scale. It is not, rather is 1:72 Scale. Bummer. Box has web site for K-Line listed, it is parked at GoDaddy. Bummer. I.e., the model is misrepresented by the manufacturer. Caveat emptor - be careful what you buy from this company.


----------

